# Making the Case for a 3.0 TFSI-Powered A4 allroad quattro Sport



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

It’s that time of year again here in the States. I’ve just posted Audi of America’s itemized model year updates to Fourtitude. These mark the annual list of changes in packaging and pricing and herald changes like black optics kits for most models, liberal use of S line trim and a few more notable goings on. Reviewing the list, there is one change I wish Audi of America would have made, and didn’t… nor will they I expect. That change would be to let the allroad more the rally-bred wagon it was devised to be the first time around. 

The story I’ve always heard about the original allroad or, as I call it, the “ur allroad” is that then Audi AG chief Franz Josef Paefgen was vehemently anti-SUV. When tasked with adding an SUV to the Audi lineup, Paefgen instead chose to show off the allroad concept. That car later hit the market years ahead of the Q7 and did so with some serious performance chops via the same 2.7 T as the S4 and a manual transmission as well.! Today’s market analysis would say the car was all wrong, but sometimes “all wrong” also suggests “legendary.” 

After the C5 was retired, the allroad left the U.S, replaced by crossover offerings like the Q7 and the Q5. In fact, the A6 Avant disappeared after the C6 era and even the A4 Avant was in jeopardy. Given off road wagon equivalents always seem to do better in the American market than more plainly packaged equivalents, Audi swapped the A4 Avant for an A4 allroad with 2.0 TFSI and 8-speed Tiptronic as the only drivetrain choice. 

Don’t get me wrong, the car is a solid offering. Audi will remind you this new car is both faster, lighter and more fuel efficient than the ur allroad, and the B8 has grown to nearly the same size as the C5. All things are equal right? 

Read more here: http://fourtitude.com/features/Colu...lroad-quattro-sport-could-fill-a-lot-of-gaps/


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 19, 2002)

I would be first in line for something like this or even a S4 Avant. It so funny how many people that used to own B6/B7 Avant's are back in B5s including myself. As a true Avant enthusiast I feel let down by Audi USA. With something like this they would totally redeem themselves.....


----------



## Ixomeneus (Nov 27, 2011)

While I definitely feel that this new allroad should've been slightly larger and with the 3.0T, I think the end price of the vehicle would outrageous. 

I mean, you can already get a pretty decently equipped Q5 3.0T for the price of a new allroad.


----------

